# mancha help... pedigree



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i did the ADGA pedigree palnning for kabooki's kids, is it a nice one? i googled some names and alot of Ht-Mt-carter, and kastdemurs came up


SSS : CLOVERTOP'S SPIRIT WOLF
SS : WINTERWOOD'S SW FIREFIGHTER
SSD : WINTERWOOD'S L WILDFIRE
S : HOGG'S-HIDEAWAY CHIVALRY
SDS : ROBIN WOOD GENUINE RETURN
SD : HOGG'S HIDEAWAY CHIMERA
SDD : HAUTE CAPRINE CHANTILLY
LA RUE'S HHC ZODAN
DSS : KASTDEMUR'S FBE TANTALEYES
DS : LODA'S AUSUM KT ICE BREAKER
DSD : SHADOW HILLS BLACK ICE
D : AUSUM LIB MIDGET ZILLIE
DDS : AUSUM SHC FANTISTIC BUCK
DD : AUSUM AFB DEB'S DIEDRA
DDD : AUSUM AFB DARLING DEB
SSS : BECCA'S TH AUSTIN
SS : WOODBINE-WAY BTHA MR.WIZARD
SSD : WOODBINE-WAY KST TIDDLY WINKS
S : WOODBINE-WAY WIZ AMERICAN IDOL
SDS : HOGG'S-HIDEAWAY CHIVALRY
SD : LA RUE'S HHC INDULGENCE
SDD : LA RUE'S DF OREO SUPREME
WOODBINE-WAY IDOL KABOOKI
DSS : BECCA'S TH AUSTIN
DS : WOODBINE-WAY BTHA MR.WIZARD
DSD : WOODBINE-WAY KST TIDDLY WINKS
D : WOODBINE-WAY WIZ KABOODLE
DDS : BREGA'S PO OPIE
DD : WOODBINE-WAY OP WICKED BOOGIE
DDD: WOODBINE-WAY BK WICKED WISH

Also, this popped up:
Planned Breeding - 4.41% Inbred
Top 10 Contributors to Inbreeding
Registered Name Reg # %
HOGG'S-HIDEAWAY CHIVALRY L001043741 1.59
WINTERWOOD'S SW FIREFIGHTER	L001002182 0.40
HOGG'S HIDEAWAY CHIMERA L000796581 0.40
WINTERWOOD'S L WILDFIRE L000864799 0.13
HAUTE CAPRINE CHANTILLY L000766284 0.10
LITTLE-BIC'S BACKTOTHEFUTURE	L000883738 0.10
CLOVERTOP'S SPIRIT WOLF L000942265 0.10
KASTDEMUR'S FBE TANTALEYES	L001002705 0.10
ROBIN WOOD GENUINE RETURN	L000255237 0.10
REDWOOD HILLS J. CHICKORY L000436655 0.07

I know that Chimera is a SGCH.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wish I could help... but I don't know about Mancha's.... :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hogg's Hideaway is an old herd, idk if they are still breeding goats but they have had a lot of influential goats in their breeding program, Chimera being one of them.

http://www.mktdesigns.com/kastdemurs/lamanchasires.html Look at Toronto's relatives, the pic that says Casmira, I think that might be a typo and that is Chimera, or its her daughter I"m not sure, I have seen a pic of Chimera and she's a beautiful doe.

Becca's is another really nice herd, most of their foundation animals trace back to One*Oak*Hill and Winterwoods. Winterwood's is another old line, I'm not sure if they are still breeding or not, but Winterwood's has had some very influential animals from their herd, it is a very milky herd and very showy as well.

LITTLE-BIC'S BACKTOTHEFUTURE, I think he was a buck that was used by either Kastdemur's or Shammy's, I can't remember which but that name rings a bell.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm getting soo excited, she's still got like 60 days but her little udder is already the size of my hand


----------

